

Setting the FeaturedImage and Description when sharing  Facebook  - moneytized
http://www.moneytized.com/default-featured-image-description-facebook-sharing/

======
moneytized
What do you think is best? Find or create a plugin that does that job or
custom-code the headers of your theme?

